# Another Question



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Lets say I was to build on a blank that had a smaller butt diameter than tip diameter. Would fitting the rear grip be any different? Ive watched videos on how to do it on youtube and the grips slide down a little then get to a point where they stop and you put epoxy a little below that and push it down. But, on a rod with a smaller diameter in the back section, wouldnt the grip just sit loosely? Or will I have to get small ID grips and just push it harder to get it down over the tip section and make sure they fit tight on the back section? Im new to rodbuilding so any help at all will be appreciated. opcorn:

Thanks!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

what blank is this?!!


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

I dont actually have a blank yet Im just looking at options and its a phenix black diamond...oh wait wow nevermind i read it wrong i feel like an idiot now haha the tip is in millimeters and the butt is in inches...i knew something didnt sound right lol Oops


----------



## Flatliner1 (Jun 24, 2008)

If the smaller butt diameter is in your left hand and the larger tip diameter is in your right hand, turn the blank around and you will have it oriented right! LOL


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah i know lol! I know that the measurements for the tip are given in MM and the butt is in inches but for some reason yesterday I just forgot I dont know why haha


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

We have all had brain-fart moments...just not many have announced it as well as you have.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Actually some sabiki rods are built with a larger tip diameter than but diameter, so just tell everybody that is what you were asking about. 

John


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

^^Yep ive noticed that before so i think i have a new story to tell


----------

